# CLA what do think about



## Braw16 (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm 4 weeks out from my first comp and I still need to lose a little bit of belly and back fat. Has anybody used this stuff and what kind of results did you get? It says it targets the lower back and belly but I don't believe half the shit I read thats why I'm asking. Thanks


----------



## #TheMatrix (Apr 7, 2013)

I would say it helps.....not gain more fat.  ive used it and did notice a drier look.  but in four weeks im not sure it will help bro.

sauna and the waist belt thing really help fooling you to think it helped.


----------



## Jada (Apr 7, 2013)

I've used it and I didn't really c any difference in my body


----------



## Times Roman (Apr 8, 2013)

I"ve tried "most" supps.  I won't be trying CLA again.

expensive
very mild results.


----------



## Hero Swole (Apr 8, 2013)

In 4 weeks... Meh


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 8, 2013)

Not worth it really.  Theres nothing that will target any area.....supps,aas, gh, etc.  fatloss is going to be uniform.  You will lose a little but from all areas.  


If your going to step on stage pm spongy here.  His diet plans are solid and 4 wks is enough time to actually make some measurable results.  


If ur already taking fish oil don't worry about cla.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Apr 8, 2013)

Yeah CLA is garbage. How bout some DNP?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 8, 2013)

coltmc4545 said:


> Yeah CLA is garbage. How bout some DNP?



No shit. One week at 750. Wooooooo you'd be lean lol.


----------



## Braw16 (Apr 8, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> No shit. One week at 750. Wooooooo you'd be lean lol.



You really think so POB? I was wondering about it


----------



## sfstud33 (Apr 8, 2013)

coltmc4545 said:


> Yeah CLA is garbage. How bout some DNP?



This is true. 4 weeks is plenty of time for DNP to work its magic.


----------



## Georgia (Apr 8, 2013)

Took some thermogenics before. Makes your body temperature a little hotter. May sweat a little more...but it wasn't a miracle worker at all. 

I was disappoint


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 8, 2013)

sfstud33 said:


> This is true. 4 weeks is plenty of time for DNP to work its magic.



He would need time for the water to come off. I would run 2 weeks at 500 or one at 750. If he hasn't used it before, maybe now wouldn't be the time to experiment.


----------



## Braw16 (Apr 8, 2013)

Ive never used it before but I'm pretty tolerant to stimulants and I'm sure at this point I'm not retaining to much water. I've been drinking a gallon and a half to two gallons a day.


----------

